# Hardwood charcoal



## LT72884 (Apr 28, 2009)

So i bought 40 pounds of mesquite hardwood charcoal today. The guy told me that it will NOT give my food that cat pee flavor like mesquite smoke can do. He stated that once a hardwood is turned to charcoal they all have the same flavor. Its the actual natural mesquite wood that can make food taste like cat pee if not careful. hahah

Any way. i plan on using it tomorow for my smoker and not sure how much to mix with my kingsford briquites?

i use a chimney full at a time because my smoker can only handle that much. Here is a picture of what is in the bag. They are all this size..


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2009)

Well..I don't know for a fact that all wood that is turned to charcoal tastes the same.  I smoke with hickory chunks and have never used anything else.  I used mesquite chunks once and didn't like it.  Let us know how the charcoal mesquite turns out!


----------



## LT72884 (Apr 28, 2009)

CRAP, i just hope i didnt waste 20$ because i dont like the taste of mesquite smoke. I like apple or hickory. BUT he did say that it wouldnt taste like mesquite because its been turned to charcoal and he uses it all the time. Maybe he just wanted 20$


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2009)

I think what you got was something that will burn hotter or longer, can't remember which one.  I'm afraid you won't have a smokey flavor like Hickory gives.  I think what you bought serves a purpose...it may end up perfect!


----------



## LT72884 (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah i have hickory and apple logs to smoke with. But they are actual wood logs, not charcoal. I just needed a charcoal that lasts longer and he said this lasts up to 7 times longer than kingsford briquites and doesnt give off that nasty mesquite flavor


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2009)

sounds like a plan - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2009)

As a general rule Lump Charcoal Burns hotter than Briquettes...As a general rule Lump Charcoal burns (up) faster than Briquettes. As a general rule Lump Charcoal will give off the same essence (smell) as the wood it was made from....As a general rule Lump Charcoal is best suited for Grilling (it burns hotter) While Briquettes (burns slower) is best suited for BBQing (slow cooking) However they can be/are used [FONT=&quot]interchangeably --- As a general rule.

Have Fun!!!
 [/FONT]


----------



## LT72884 (Apr 28, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> As a general rule Lump Charcoal Burns hotter than Briquettes...As a general rule Lump Charcoal burns (up) faster than Briquettes. As a general rule Lump Charcoal will give off the same essence (smell) as the wood it was made from....As a general rule Lump Charcoal is best suited for Grilling (it burns hotter) While Briquettes (burns slower) is best suited for BBQing (slow cooking) However they can be/are used [FONT=&quot]interchangeably --- As a general rule.
> 
> Have Fun!!!
> [/FONT]


Interesting, i called the guy back and he said he would give me back my money if it tastes like mesquite at all. But he guaranteed me that it would not and that i would be happy with it. So i am gonna trust him. Ill see how long my burn times last and report back. 

im still learning what works and doesnt work with my ECB smoker


----------



## SRL (Apr 28, 2009)

Since it's really charcoal, I'll be surprised if it makes the food taste like anything at all. You don't really "taste the briquettes", right? That's why people add apple, hickory or mesquite chips - to get a more flavorful smoke. I just add hickory chips that have soaked in Jack Daniels and water overnight to my smoker. Lasts quite long enough to impart the desired flavor. Unfortunately, the liquid the chips have soaked in is no longer palatable afterwards. Not that I've tried or anything.


----------



## LT72884 (Apr 28, 2009)

SRL said:


> Since it's really charcoal, I'll be surprised if it makes the food taste like anything at all. You don't really "taste the briquettes", right? That's why people add apple, hickory or mesquite chips - to get a more flavorful smoke. I just add hickory chips that have soaked in Jack Daniels and water overnight to my smoker. Lasts quite long enough to impart the desired flavor. Unfortunately, the liquid the chips have soaked in is no longer palatable afterwards. Not that I've tried or anything.



Lets be honest SRL, you took a sip or two


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2009)

Actually, soaking isn't necessary.  Chunks provide better flavor than chips I have found out through the smoking process.  I do put apple juice in my pan and next time I may try a cheap bourbon in with the juice.

Isn't there a YouTube video of you "chawing" on a piece of wood, SRL?


----------



## SRL (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, maybe just one or two.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2009)

SRL said:
			
		

> You don't really "taste the briquettes", right?



Right! Briquettes generally produce no smoke! Lump Charcoal on the other hand does produce a small amount of smoke...The wood itself (of any kind) produces the most.

LT72884...If the charcoal you bought today is briquettes (I assumed lump from the picture) There will be almost no smoke...If it is lump...there will be a small amount of smoke...Over a long period of time it will mount up. Whether you can "taste" it at all is your call!

Fun!


----------



## LT72884 (Apr 28, 2009)

UB, it is lump charcoal. i just went and lit a couple of pieces in the chimney and it has  very little smoke that i could see and low ash.. Hopefully its a small enough amount not to worry bout.

Now i just need to light some cowboy charcoal and compare the smell of it lit. then ill know for sure..


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2009)

Mesquite Lump Charcoal burns very hot...I've eaten Grilled rib-eyes cooked with it with no offensive (to me) flavor. On BBQed (long cook times) meats cooked with it I can detect the fact it is mesquite. Mesquite, Hickory and possibly a couple of others are the only ones I can pick out of the "line up" in a blind taste test!! 

You're right!! Don't worry about it!!

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## LT72884 (Apr 28, 2009)

crap. I hope it doesnt taste like mesquite... ill find out tomorow. if it does ill use it for grilling.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2009)

LT72884 said:


> crap. I hope it doesnt taste like mesquite... ill find out tomorow. if it does ill use it for grilling.



Again...don't worry about it! Do your thing! You may actually like it! A lot of people like Mesquite, and Hey!! That's Ok!

Fun!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2009)

LT - I know UB will agree with this - - - if you put a hunk of meat in the smoker and cook it low and slow it WILL turn out wonderful!!!!!  Even using absolutely no flavored woods it would still turn out!


----------



## LT72884 (Apr 28, 2009)

i know i just wanted some lump to help with heat and keep the fuel burning a lil bit longer than 1.5 hours. I hate adding more fuel every bloody hour or so. hahaha.

my smoker has no vents to control air flow. So i might need to mod it so it does. It has a 1 inch hole in the bottom of the coal pan and the lid has a 1/8th inch gap between it and the walls of the smoker..


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 29, 2009)

My first smoker only had a little vent right on top.  More smoke poured out the gap between the lid and the smoker.  It will be fine!  You need a shoulder rub to relax about this!  Don't stress.  The only thing that will make you mad is that you haven't done this sooner.  You will realize how easy it truly is!


----------

